# ACS Skill Assessment



## raheelahmed (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi all,

I am preparing my case for ACS skill assessment and i will be applying under Programmer/Analyst ASCO Code..., I have a question regarding Employer References.

Will it be alright if the letter from HR only describes my responsibilities? (Other than Job Title, Duration...). As per ACS requirements, the only thing i see missing is the description of tools that i have been using in my work...

Best Regards,


----------



## matjones (Jan 30, 2009)

raheelahmed said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am preparing my case for ACS skill assessment and i will be applying under Programmer/Analyst ASCO Code..., I have a question regarding Employer References.
> 
> ...


Hi,

If possible you should get a reference letter from a co-worker or manager, explaining some of the projects you have worked on and the skills/tools involved. The more information you can provide the ACS the easier it is for them to approve your application. 

Mat


----------



## raheelahmed (Jan 10, 2010)

*Re:*



matjones said:


> Hi,
> 
> If possible you should get a reference letter from a co-worker or manager, explaining some of the projects you have worked on and the skills/tools involved. The more information you can provide the ACS the easier it is for them to approve your application.
> 
> Mat


Hi Mat,
Thanks for the reply. Actually getting a letter from a co-worker or the manager is an issue here. As per the company rules, managers are co-workers are not authorized to use the official letter-head. 

Best Regards,


----------



## matjones (Jan 30, 2009)

raheelahmed said:


> Hi Mat,
> Thanks for the reply. Actually getting a letter from a co-worker or the manager is an issue here. As per the company rules, managers are co-workers are not authorized to use the official letter-head.
> 
> Best Regards,


They don't have to be on official letterhead, but as long as it corroborates the information provided by HR it should do. They should provide as much detail as possible, including how long they have worked with you and the nature of your interactions. Including this information along with your letter from HR can do now harm, and only enhance your application.

Mat


----------



## raheelahmed (Jan 10, 2010)

matjones said:


> They don't have to be on official letterhead, but as long as it corroborates the information provided by HR it should do. They should provide as much detail as possible, including how long they have worked with you and the nature of your interactions. Including this information along with your letter from HR can do now harm, and only enhance your application.
> 
> Mat


Well, that would be really great.
Thanks a lot for your help mat, so simply saying that an official letter from HR (Notorized + on original letter head) along with a reference letter from my manager (Not Stamped + an A-4 letter) will do the job. Right?


----------



## matjones (Jan 30, 2009)

raheelahmed said:


> Well, that would be really great.
> Thanks a lot for your help mat, so simply saying that an official letter from HR (Notorized + on original letter head) along with a reference letter from my manager (Not Stamped + an A-4 letter) will do the job. Right?


Yes, just make sure they clearly state what company they work for, and include contact info etc. It also wouldn't hurt if you add your own personal letter explaining the companies policy on not allowing co-workers/manager to write letters on official letterhead.


----------



## raheelahmed (Jan 10, 2010)

*Re:*



matjones said:


> Yes, just make sure they clearly state what company they work for, and include contact info etc. It also wouldn't hurt if you add your own personal letter explaining the companies policy on not allowing co-workers/manager to write letters on official letterhead.


Thanks a lot Mat, really appreciate your help. But just one last question... 
Can Statutory Declaration document play a role here?


----------



## matjones (Jan 30, 2009)

raheelahmed said:


> Thanks a lot Mat, really appreciate your help. But just one last question...
> Can Statutory Declaration document play a role here?


Yes. in the statutory declaration you can explain you job role/duties and also include the information regarding HR not allowign the use of company letter head.


----------



## raheelahmed (Jan 10, 2010)

matjones said:


> Yes. in the statutory declaration you can explain you job role/duties and also include the information regarding HR not allowign the use of company letter head.


That's great. Your comments were really valuable...
Thanks once again Mat...


----------



## farazfaheem (Oct 6, 2009)

one question: if HR explains the complete information about your projects, roles, tools and languages you worked on and explains the your level of interaction with clients.. I think it would be enough then .. no need reference letter from your manager or co-worker... am I correct?








matjones said:


> They don't have to be on official letterhead, but as long as it corroborates the information provided by HR it should do. They should provide as much detail as possible, including how long they have worked with you and the nature of your interactions. Including this information along with your letter from HR can do now harm, and only enhance your application.
> 
> Mat


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Hello faraz,
It is fine, but if ur working in a MNC the HR does not know the roles of all employees. Also if DIAC calls up ur HR and ask some technical stuff on ur project, will HR be able to satisfy them is another question (as HR are non-technical persons). So my personal opinion is better to provide reference of ur manager n co-workers along with HR.

All the best. :ranger:



farazfaheem said:


> one question: if HR explains the complete information about your projects, roles, tools and languages you worked on and explains the your level of interaction with clients.. I think it would be enough then .. no need reference letter from your manager or co-worker... am I correct?


----------



## farazfaheem (Oct 6, 2009)

Thats the point Gaurav... .. also HR need not know about every employees projects or technical stuff...... 

So i would be needing 
1. Reference letter from HR providing general info like designations, bonuses and joining date and over all performance.
2. Reference letter from my manager explaining technical stuff like projects, tools & technologies, roles in the team etc.

Right .!! 





Gaurav said:


> Hello faraz,
> It is fine, but if ur working in a MNC the HR does not know the roles of all employees. Also if DIAC calls up ur HR and ask some technical stuff on ur project, will HR be able to satisfy them is another question (as HR are non-technical persons). So my personal opinion is better to provide reference of ur manager n co-workers along with HR.
> 
> All the best. :ranger:


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Exactly correct Bro,
I have similar issue, just date of joining on HR letter head n will extract the other more imp stuff from manager n co-workers.




farazfaheem said:


> Thats the point Gaurav... .. also HR need not know about every employees projects or technical stuff......
> 
> So i would be needing
> 1. Reference letter from HR providing general info like designations, bonuses and joining date and over all performance.
> ...


----------



## farazfaheem (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks Gaurav.



Gaurav said:


> Exactly correct Bro,
> I have similar issue, just date of joining on HR letter head n will extract the other more imp stuff from manager n co-workers.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

attach reference letter anyways from colleagues with respective business cards and id cards, we gave them as well and remember, the more you give, the better. it makes your case stronger and supports your CV. Our case was finalised in flat 19 days. we gave about 90 documents.


----------



## farazfaheem (Oct 6, 2009)

90 documents :|..... How long before you started to arrange them ... and 19 days :| ...... wow....... Well i got your point... will have to produce more documentation  

thanks Anj




anj1976 said:


> attach reference letter anyways from colleagues with respective business cards and id cards, we gave them as well and remember, the more you give, the better. it makes your case stronger and supports your CV. Our case was finalised in flat 19 days. we gave about 90 documents.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

did not take much.. all we did was made a checklist, kept all educational docs together, work one stogether, companywise and it wasnt as difficult as it sounds.

yeah 19 days, we got our assessment done way back in 2008 in may.now it takes much longer though  (Cant believe its been so long..seems like yesterday)


----------



## farazfaheem (Oct 6, 2009)

I have shared my checklist (groupwise) in a thread below . please check.

My ACS Checklist - ExpatForum


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Hello AnJaLi,Faheem,
Just to tell u, my docs are exceeding 200 pages (Syllabus is 105 pages). Can I spiral bind them n send to ACS?:confused2:
Arranging in a folder will make my packet even more bulky...
BTW are there any changes for Group 'A' ACS assessment?????????????

PS: ANJ when u were granted visa????? (I mean within how many months)


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi Gaurav

I dont think it would affect Cat A but with DIAC/ACS you never know

My suggestion would be to apply at the earliest, and do not spiral bind anything. make a annexure (Index). make files, pick the pocket files. as shown in the pic
http://images.shopping.indiatimes.c...l Display File A4 - 20 Pockets_pbilimage1.jpg
the one in pic has fixed number of pockets, you get ones where the pockets are separate. 
check this link
http://www.ogimages.co.uk/products/625571.jpg

as for annexure, take teh small stickers available in the mkt, paste each on one corner of the pocket and number it, write the repective number in teh annexure and mention what document it has. Keep work related one together, educational ones together..so on and forth it is simple, sounds complicated but not as bad as it seems..

Keep it as simple as you can.

Wish you luck

and who said I have the visa? i am still waiting for it . I am non CSL/non MODL, state sponsored applicant.

Cheers
Anj


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks Anjali,
I have to provide the hardcopy of my docs only to ACS after filling the online application form right????? and for DIAC online application I need not provide a similar hardcopy (only docs scanned will have to attached)

Pls correct me if m wrong.....  (Actually in some another thread, 1 of our friends was confused regarding this.......which in turn confused me also )

BTW, is DIAC planning to implement some another change????? ummm (any Idea) :juggle:
Change Management ppl are kept busy in DIAC 




anj1976 said:


> Hi Gaurav
> 
> I dont think it would affect Cat A but with DIAC/ACS you never know
> 
> ...


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

you send hard copy to ACS, as for DIAC, if you are applying online, you scan and attach same documents that you sent to ACS plus additional few.


----------



## ukv1234 (Nov 13, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> you send hard copy to ACS, as for DIAC, if you are applying online, you scan and attach same documents that you sent to ACS plus additional few.


Hi anj,

It means..if i apply online for DIAC, only scanned docs are enuf? no need to send them the hard copies?

Thanks,


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

no you do not need to send hard copies unlike ACS.


----------

